# Play HD fiels from computer



## joewmaki (Jul 21, 2002)

I have hundreds of gigs of HD material (movies/concerts) I've recorded over firewire from my settop box, What I don't have is a reliable way to play them back on my TV. Using the computer I've had chronic problems with stuttering and video playback issues. The TiVo Series 3 can record 2 channels while playing back a HD recording without any glitches. With TiVoToGo immenent, it would be great if I could send these files to the TiVo for viewing. Even if it ment converting them to a TiVo compatible format. I'm looking at streaming media players, and even the $300+ ones seem to have a lot of issues. I would gladly pay a premium for this feature.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The initial release of TTCB for the S3 platform will only play TiVo originated HD recordings. Eventually they will add support for other formats (likely with an update to TiVo Desktop). Yuo will need a Plus key to do that, likely.


----------

